# Married for 23 years, husband wants to find himself



## marie66

*Married 4 23 years, husband wants to find himself*

Short story, I have been married for 23 years, my husband told me he wants to be alone and live by hisself, 6/21/11. We have only had sex twice in the last two years and both times his johnson went soft. What does that mean? We get along great, but the passion is just not there. My family members think he might be on the down low, but I just don't know. Our kids are grown. 

He wants to stay at home until he can save enough money to move out. Not happening, I told him to be out by 1 August.

How do I move forward? My heart is broken, it's llike I am living in a dream and can't wake up.

I can't breathe......help


----------



## Shelly29

I'm sorry, did u say sex twice in 2 years!?!?!?!?


----------



## BigToe

Shelly29 said:


> I'm sorry, did u say sex twice in 2 years!?!?!?!?


Well let's think of this in the most positive light possible, that's once a year whether she needs it or not.

But seriously Marie, I'm not sure what to tell you except I think that your not letting him linger in the house is a good thing. I don't think this sort of thing happens overnight so he must have been carrying this along with him for a few years.

Wishing you the best.


----------



## Scannerguard

Marie,

All this could mean a lot of things. . .very hard to diagnose. Not for nothing. . .I think the better forum for you may be gonig through separation and divorce and hopefully, you never make it over here to our little group.

Good luck.


----------



## unbelievable

If you have been married 23 years, he's got to be at least 41, I'd think. He might be dealing with some form of ED and maybe a doc could fix is uncooperative willie. Stands to reason that if he's worried about performance issues, he would be reluctant to show a lot of passion. He wouldn't want to set the stage and draw the crowd but the main actor not appear on stage. It'd be a shame to toss out a 23 year marriage if this was an easily fixed problem.


----------

